# Does Your Wife Or Gf Smoke Cigars?



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

My wife is not a smoker but everytime we go out to dinner or drinks and I light up a cigar she wants to share it with me. Anyone else's better half do the same thing?


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Nope she has no interest. Which is good cause more for me 

Although she does like to sit outside with me and have a drink plus she smokes cigarettes so they keep her happy


----------



## Liquidtensi0n (Jul 8, 2006)

I make my lady friend try em as much as possible hehe. I have yet to find one that she likes but I got another girl I know into CAO Flavors (Eileen's Dream). Gonna have to keep working on mine though. I think a Torano Cameroon or RP 90 should do the trick. Nice and mild and tasty.


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

My wife will smoke a flavored cigar with me if I'm tokin. She's a good one!


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

same here if i'm smokin she'll have a cohimer flavored cigar or an acid wafe or acid c-note


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

my girlfriend takes a puff every now and then... She just enjoys sitting outside with me more then smoking the cigar...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I smoke with my wife and girlfriend...


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

My wife wants no part of it. I smoke when she's not at home, or I smoke when Im at work... That being said, she was more than happy to come with me and go shopping at the mall when I went to the so cal herf last weekend.... :r

Scott


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

No.


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

My wife had an Acid Blondie on her b-day and a vanilla Cojimar that KASR gifted me. That is the extent of her cigar smoking so far but hey I happy about it. She has mellowed out a little since trying those two.


----------



## Liquidtensi0n (Jul 8, 2006)

Part of the reason I try to get my gf to smoke when I do is so later she can't say anything about my breath being this and that when it comes to kissing. Otherwise she does have a point. I wouldn't want to kiss cigar aftertaste either.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Golfman said:


> my girlfriend takes a puff every now and then... She just enjoys sitting outside with me more then smoking the cigar...


The wife does the same thing and often takes a sip of my brandy as well.


----------



## Simon Templar (Aug 7, 2006)

My wife will smoke the occasional vanilla cojimar or hazelnut kahlua crap whatever but it is only to spend time with me.


----------



## Timberlake2006 (Sep 8, 2006)

Skinsfan said:


> My wife is not a smoker but everytime we go out to dinner or drinks and I light up a cigar she wants to share it with me. Anyone else's better half do the same thing?


:tpd: 
Identical situation with me, almost like she wants to see what I like about em



68TriShield said:


> I smoke with my wife and girlfriend...


Nice...


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Mine's a cigarette smoker. We usually sit on the patio together and watch TV.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Alas i am single, but i do have a female friend who likes to take a puff on my cigar every now and then.  






(However much i would that to be a euphamism, its not, she does like to smoke a cigar with me)


----------



## Kylehammond (Sep 2, 2006)

Just got my wife into it actually. Got her started last night with a Macanudo Court. Best $3 stick I've ever tried. She enjoys the smaller petit sticks for now. However after trying my CAO Brazillia Gol! she said "mmm. thats good. I want one of those sometime" Alot of guys say they don't want their wives dipping into their stash. The way I see it is, she smokes, double the budget, buy her the cheap ones and up the cost of my usual smokes  I'm trying to avoid getting her in on the flavors. If shes going to smoke, she's going to smoke the real deal. Besides I don't want them going to bed with my sticks in the humi.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

My wife likes to smoke the occasional stick (her favorites are Monte Afriques 444s and PAM Principes), perhaps two per month. She actually chose the PAM over a Padron 2000, saying the latter "wasn't smooth" compared to the PAM . She even likes to look at the new shipments, especially the cubans (even though she likes the PAM instead of a Party Short). And as an extra bonus, her favorite drink is a good bourbon on the rocks.

I'm lucky; she's a good girl


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

My wife does not smoke cigars but she doesn't mind my smoking...in the "Havana Lounge" (my garage) or outside.


----------



## accorddude (Aug 7, 2006)

My girlfriend will take a few puffs of my cigar but she says they taste just like cigarettes.


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

My GF has no more than a couple of puffs, and I don't think she really enjoys it.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 12, 2006)

My wife is pretty open minded and likes to try all the cigars I light up. She never wants one for herself but does like to share mine sometimes. Once in awhile she'll get her mini bong out which I get a kick out of watching her smoke it. (Of course she does it for medicinal reasons only  ) We also have a half dozen or so female friends who love cigars as well. I've actually been surprised at how many friends we have who enjoy cigars that I didn't know smoke until I started and talked to them about it.

I just LOVE the sight of her smoking a gar and relaxing with a drink, damn sexy.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

Last weekend my spousal unit decided to relax in our huge bathtub with lots of bubbles and a cigar...

It doesn't get any better than having a naked chick with a cigar in your bathtub! :dr


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

My wife smokes flavors mostly, the java being her favorite. We shop for gars alot together and she recently tried the RP 90 and a Padron delicias, she liked the delicias. She likes the smaller ring gauges and nothing too strong, I bought her a desktop so she can store her flavors in it. Neither of us smoke cigarettes, but enjoy our time together with a good cigar.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I wish!


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

My GF/SO also smokes cigars...she favors the CAO Eileen's Dream, Kahlua's, and Java's, and occassionally smokes one of my CAO Brasilia Pirahna's...I'm usually good for a pipe or two or a cigar or two a day...I'd have to say she probably joins me on the back porch 2-3 times a week...she also likes the smell of my pipe tobaccos...guess I got a good thing going...


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

No.

My girl has however had hookah a time or two before when she visits her family in Iran (she's Persian) and she said that she enjoys it once a year or so.

She hates the fact that I smoke cigars really- but she's never been around me when I do it- I think I can change her mind at some point though- although I don't think I would like the idea of her smoking with me- maybe hookah- but IMO I dont think a woman smoking a cigar is very sexy like many here do.


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

Mine's a closet ciig smoker. She doesn't smoke cigars much though. 

She has a habit of attempting to inhale when she trys a cigar. This provides moments of one sided entertainment in the rare instances that she does try mine.

-Steve


----------



## The Dutch (Apr 5, 2004)

My wife loves cigars.... and football.
But you can have too much of a good thing, I remember sitting 9 hours in the ESPNZone one saturday watching football - cuz she wanted to watch one more game and have one more cigar.

She also about started a riot at a wedding we attended in Argentina. Aparently its not too acceptable for women to smoke cigars there - chain smoke cigarettes - yes, cigars - no.


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

"Does Your Wife Or Gf Smoke Cigars?"


Of course she does.....in my dreams.


----------



## azn_fury (Aug 27, 2006)

My gf absolutely hates any form of smoking. Kind of makes me feel bad that I'm hiding my hobby from her.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

The g/f asks questions if I'm outside while smoking and she seems interested. But, she never asked to smoke one of mine.


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

my gf will occasionally try a little bit of my cigar when i'm smoking... but not so much lately. maybe she's had enough of it  hehe.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Yeppers!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Yes! but i have to convinced her that the best cigars are those comes in a bundle from CI. She won't leave my cubans alone! 
and Oh, the big black dick too...*


----------

